# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu Edge Superphone Indiegogo Campaign

## Moiso

Ok we finally have the forums available. *Please discuss every possible idea regarding how to improve the campaign in this everpad: http://titanpad.com/Z1KAGgiXmv*

Product comparison, Edge vs current phones here: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1...s3FiTNIbo/edit

I'll contact you to execute the best ideas.

----------


## annerjb

We need more perk levels t-shirts wont last forever to keep the current $/s rate.

----------


## mXtw6sM

Accessories needs to be added to speed up the process. I know Mark in the Reddit AMA said that he will not have it included as part of this campaign but I think it would be needed.
Also, option to buy engraved phones

----------


## anders-sjostrom

Those are all good suggestions, however we have to remember that it takes 25-30 T-shirts to get the same amount as a phone. T-shirts and other items are good ways to get some more money from those not able to willing to part for enough money for the phone. However, ff this is to succeed we also need more people to pledge for phones. 

And I guess either way, we definitely need to get more people to visit the campaign page. How do we do that?  :Smile:

----------


## jkuk

Polo shirt proposal quickly done in gimp:

I just asked myself: 
What phone will I use when the campain might fail. Unthinkable!

----------


## sonderlich

I still think some degree of *price differentiation* is required. What most mobile phone manufacturers use in order to sell the same product to different customers is to vary the internal storage, and I believe a 64 GB version at $650 could work well. I imagine many prospective backers will feel that they are paying over the odds given that most people paid less than they would, something that does not work well in this age of price transparency, where the consumer expects to always get the lowest price. If you feel you're paying over the odds, chances are that you will not buy, regardless of whether the deal still represents good value for money or not.

While the 128GB version cannot now be made cheaper again, offering a different version for a lower price might work. Those who feel they won't need the full amount of memory think they still get a good deal (as others have paid more), while those who want the 128GB will continue to pay more, feeling they also get more.

Unfortunately, Canonical has pretty much ruled out this option. Perhaps phones with 64GB sold at $650 would make a loss? If not, I'd hope they reconsider.

----------


## redxflag

I think adding a little extra like engraving on the phone if you pledge 830$+ will make people more willing to buy it at such price instead of the lower 775$ without the engraving. Hmm..a good question is also trying to attract others who might not be too familiar with ubuntu and definitely more media coverage. Maybe posting in every media website you're subscribed to and trying to sell this phone as an incredible piece of technology and the open-base of it could be a good seller for those who are tired of using products that don't give a lot of flexibility with changes (ex apple) but still want the best piece of hardware available.

----------


## saiyan-iv

Here's a massive Ubuntu Edge link compilation made by me and several kindred souls: http://paste.pagelines.com/65n
Use it well!

----------


## isanexusdev

Hi,

I made *Ubuntu Edge Funding Graph* for android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...tuedgefounding and I added a link to the campaign aiming to win the *Ubuntu Edge Referral Contest* so, those who support the campaign clicking in the UbuntuEdge Campaign link ( http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4108998 ) will be helping me to win a Ubuntu Edge  :Smile:

----------


## Moiso

Wow! really helpful page, thank you

----------


## david83

Nice job ...

----------


## djbenny

i think maybe another twitter campaign?

----------


## redxflag

or a video compilation on youtube of people fricking out over the phone and how awesome it will be....

----------


## zdrx4d3

I made this design? I'm not a massive ubuntu user but i still love it as an OS and i think this phone deserves everything it gets

Hope everything goes well!



See it also on my DeviantART http://anthrabox.deviantart.com/art/...Edge-389436691

----------


## djbenny

duplicate

----------


## Copper Bezel

A bit of context for the discussion of what the Edge campaign needs to do to succeed was posted the Reddit, but I haven't seen it posted here yet - this is (unfortunately) the best funding projection I've seen based on the progress so far. 

I want to stress something that I mentioned in the Reddit - I don't think perks are actually the issue, and Shuttleworth's resistance to them seems to me to reflect that he understands that. If every man, woman, and child on Earth bought an Ubuntu Edge T-shirt and no phone, the campaign would "succeed" and no one would get a phone. That's what Shuttleworth is talking about when he says it's not a charity - the campaign is about testing demand for phones, and if it's sufficient, producing them. 

A lot of the design work has been committed up-front; Canonical has, in fact, sunk some real money into the Edge not reflected in the Indiegogo campaign (but I don't think the ROI depends on the campaign making, either.) The campaign is testing whether or not there's a market for the phone, and at present, there doesn't seem to be one, but the concept is pretty and the work on the phone OS interface and core apps presumably got a real boost that will still make it into real handsets.




> I still think some degree of *price differentiation* is required. What most mobile phone manufacturers use in order to sell the same product to different customers is to vary the internal storage, and I believe a 64 GB version at $650 could work well. I imagine many prospective backers will feel that they are paying over the odds given that most people paid less than they would, something that does not work well in this age of price transparency, where the consumer expects to always get the lowest price. If you feel you're paying over the odds, chances are that you will not buy, regardless of whether the deal still represents good value for money or not.
> While the 128GB version cannot now be made cheaper again, offering a different version for a lower price might work. Those who feel they won't need the full amount of memory think they still get a good deal (as others have paid more), while those who want the 128GB will continue to pay more, feeling they also get more.
> 
> Unfortunately, Canonical has pretty much ruled out this option. Perhaps phones with 64GB sold at $650 would make a loss? If not, I'd hope they reconsider.





I imagine that they would be taking a loss, yeah - because price differentiation doesn't work that way. When Google sells an 8GB Nexus 7 at $200 and one with double the memory at $250, the consumer getting the 16GB version is subsidizing the consumer getting the 8GB version, because the $250 is artificially inflated and the $200 artificially reduced. The $800 is _not_ artificially inflated, so there's no subsidy to draw on. (Of course, even Canonical doesn't know what the actual cost of components and manufacturing is going to be, so they've probably given themselves some margins, including a profit margin, but those margins are just as sensible now as they were a week ago.)

----------


## yJY4YYt

@Copper Bezel 

I think the core point is that the Edge product is price sensitive which has been proven as a fact.  It's not about whether there's a market for the phone, it's whether there is a market at > $700. Currently the Answer is no > $700 and yes for ~$700 or under.

They could have introduced a Perk structure which enabled them to sell the phone for $695 and sell 40,000 of them, while also having other perks like a dock, case, special edition etc at premium prices that bring the average back to $800/unit .  They have chosen not to to do that. It's something every other crowd funded campaign does but they seem reluctant to do the same. Would be good if they researched other projects more before starting this one.

The other issue is that as you mention, this campaign is to see if there is a market for the Edge phone.  Problem is that most people in the market for a smart phone buy on contract. Its crazy as they end up paying more , but its a fact. These people are put off by the high up front costs and elect to buy on plan.  And there lie it the issue, this campaign doesn't see if there is a market for this smartphone, it determines if there is a market amongst the minority of smart phone purchasers ie those willing to buy a phone out right.  

Had they managed the near impossible to convince a carrier to offer the phone for $300 on contract for this campaign , they would have romped it in. But of course that would have been very difficult to do.  

At the end of the day , all this campaign will show is whether there is a market for a ~ $780 phone  out of the the minority of smart phone buyers who like to purchase outright rather than on contract.

----------


## Copper Bezel

Yeah, that's fair. But it's not as if there are carriers that offer cheaper (cost-based) plans for phones you bought from another vendor, since every network is playing the same game of subsidizing the initial purchase. (Buying on contract _isn't_ paying "more" in any meaningful sense unless there's a way to pay less - that is, until there's a provider that doesn't sell handsets and provides carrier service at a reasonable profit margin over cost - it just means that the cost of the hardware is invisible and irrelevant in most cases.)

I'm not convinced that $699.99(9999) is a magic number, though. I think Canonical set that up for themselves by offering the initial phones at the sub-$700 USD price in the first place. There are enough unknowns with this device that I think Canonical had some control over the perceived value before launching the campaign. If we're looking at it through the "high-end phone" lens instead of the "desktop-convergence" lens, it's still hard to predict how it'll stack up to the Samsung Galaxy S5 presumably to be launched around the same time or the iPhone 6 presumably coming a few months later (though one would assume that it's roughly the superior case quality of the latter and the superior innards of the former.)

Edit: Should say that I'm not sure that adding perks for accessories would have made sense. There are already "special edition" copies at $10,000, although I suppose that they'd be more likely to sell at 1000. = ) Docks and cases still have to consider the cost and value of the accessory itself; if the base price was $700, there's no way the campaign could nab an extra $100 profit on average that way. That'd mean getting half of the backers to pay $920 for the $700 phone plus a $20 dock - and they'd need to add $400,000 to the campaign target to come to the same number of phones. = ) The point of the campaign is that backers get back what they put in, and I don't see any way of fudging that that meets the goals of the campaign.

----------


## sHtbCPB

The link collection is much helpful, thanks!

----------


## GKY6kbA

Hi there,
I saw some people asking about additionnal VAT in the European Union. The answer on the Indiegogo page is not really helpful for people outside UK, even Victor has not been clear.
Maybe they can add the information that in the EU, there are no other VAT if the product has been sold by a company inside the EU and the local VAT has been applied, which is likely the case.
The official link speaking of this on the EU is :
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs...e/index_en.htm
Hope this helps people to buy more phones as some were afraid of having to pay for a supplementary 20% of the price !

----------


## djbenny

argh duplidate :/

----------


## djbenny

> Hi there,
> I saw some people asking about additionnal VAT in the European Union. The answer on the Indiegogo page is not really helpful for people outside UK, even Victor has not been clear.
> Maybe they can add the information that in the EU, there are no other VAT if the product has been sold by a company inside the EU and the local VAT has been applied, which is likely the case.
> The official link speaking of this on the EU is :
> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs...e/index_en.htm
> Hope this helps people to buy more phones as some were afraid of having to pay for a supplementary 20% of the price !


Canonical confirmed includes the price

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/u...fusing-backers

----------


## ZarathustraDK

> Canonical confirmed includes the price
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/u...fusing-backers


It doesn't specify if other EU citizens have to pay VAT, only UK.

What matters to us is WHERE the package is shipped from after we've paid. If it ships to me from China I get to pay $200 extra. If it's imported to the UK first (getting the VAT paid with the pledge) and then shipped to me I don't have to pay VAT.

The VAT in UK is 20%, the VAT where I live is 25%. Theoretically Canonical could rent a room in Luxembourg, import the finished goods there at 15% VAT and then distribute to other EU countries in order to save some money, I believe. Once the goods are inside the EU, there's no VAT.

----------


## ypBym3P

> I want to stress something that I mentioned in the Reddit - I don't think perks are actually the issue, and Shuttleworth's resistance to them seems to me to reflect that he understands that. If every man, woman, and child on Earth bought an Ubuntu Edge T-shirt and no phone, the campaign would "succeed" and no one would get a phone. That's what Shuttleworth is talking about when he says it's not a charity - the campaign is about testing demand for phones, and if it's sufficient, producing them.


The problem is that (at least in USA) few can afford the phone (i.e., any phone at retail). Everyone subsidizes the cost of the phone through the carrier. Even prepaid carrier (e.g., T-Mobile) will subsidize the cost of the phone by raising the monthly charge slightly. Lots of people living paycheck to paycheck in slumped economy.

So it's not as simple as: Do people want the phone; is there demand for the phone? I think there clearly is. The problem is that people have no time to save for the phone (only 30 days) and they have no financing options. So you have a huge portion of the population who are not able to buy the phone (but they would buy the phone if they could finance the purchase or had several months to save up for the purchase). So IMHO the problem with the campaign is that it does not accurately reflect demand for the phone. I still hope it succeeds, and I hope that enough people donating small amounts can make up for this problem. But unfortunately it won't get phones into the hands of the people who would have bought could they have financed it or saved for it.

----------


## Copper Bezel

I don't seriously understand how a person who could afford an $800 phone could not have access to a credit card.

----------


## roger_1960

Hi

How about offering some free Ubuntu1 space (perhaps even for life?) with phone pledges( say from 790$ upwards) and half price Ubuntu1 space for donations (ie donate 50$ and get 100$ worth of Ubuntu1 storage).  With the numbers involved this would not be a large "real" outlay for canonical and could be marketed strongly as a real offer to everyone who uses a computer or smartphone.

Roger

----------


## zdrx4d3

Tell me if i should stop posting things here? Don't want to be annoying or anything...



See it also on my Deviantart http://anthrabox.deviantart.com/art/...tors-389718968

Again tell me if i'm being annoying.

---------------------------------------------
EDIT.

Any of the images i post here you can use to do what ever ideas you have.

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Well my pledge is in and all to do now is spread the word and see if there are enough tech enthusiasts in the world to make this a reality!!


404

----------


## jussi2

> Tell me if i should stop posting things here? Don't want to be annoying or anything...


Just continue, your work is awesome and great to see fan art.

Btw I'm going to pledge a t-shirt now  :Capital Razz:

----------


## zdrx4d3

> Just continue, your work is awesome and great to see fan art.
> 
> Btw I'm going to pledge a t-shirt now


Thanks. And cool. Unfortunately i am unable to pledge more then $20

Also here's another to mark 20 days to go



Admittedly not my best work but... I'll do more...

See it also on my DA http://anthrabox.deviantart.com/art/...Edge-389984184

----------


## Nr90

> I don't seriously understand how a person who could afford an $800 phone could not have access to a credit card.


It's not the same across the world... Creditcards are less common in many places then they are in the US.

----------


## zdrx4d3

Haha sorry for posting so much.



See it also on my DA http://anthrabox.deviantart.com/art/...pecs-390055468

----------


## sdiedrichsen

How about a campaign to gather 50 people to raise 10000$? Thus they could get an Edge for about 200$.

----------


## zdrx4d3

If anyone would like to advertise the ubuntu edge on their facebook page in the cover photo part? i don't know what that is? i don't have face i was just asked to do it to these specifications https://www.facebook.com/CoverPhotoSize

----------


## GKY6kbA

> How about a campaign to gather 50 people to raise 10000$? Thus they could get an Edge for about 200$.


The 10000$ pledge is not to get 50 Phones. It is to get ONE phone out of the first 50 that will be produced...
So this would be 1 phone for 10000$...

I had to read it many times to understand it (as a non native english speaker). 
They could ask the community to translate the pages on Indiegogo, at least the pledges.
I would do it if they asked but they never anwsered to anybody who asked for this on the comment section...

----------


## petukhovpy

Ye, looks like Ubuntu community is not so big. I would assume at least half of Ubuntu fans would buy an Edge. And having under 12000 phones sold, it means there are barely 25000 people using Ubuntu. Not enough.

----------


## Copper Bezel

I sincerely doubt half of "Ubuntu fans" would purchase a high-end smartphone sight unseen simply because it came from Canonical. (I imagine that if Ubuntu phones were as available as Android ones, about half of us would be using them. But purchasing (and being able to purchase!) a high-end phone like this, sight unseen, and on impulse because the campaign came up this month ... no.)

----------


## caersith

Ask the corporate backers to back edge now, otherwise it will be to late or you could just pay the damn thing, Mark It's 100% will succeed.

----------


## whatthefunk

The problem is that few people, myself included, are willing to pay $800 for an untested phone from a company that has never made hardware before, has still not completed the phone's OS, and has a horrible reputation for leaving things half finished and abandoned.  Even Canonical is unwilling to take a risk, hence the crowd funding fall back.  No amount of user created artwork and facebook 'liking' can overcome those major shortfalls.

----------


## Redsandro

I backed this project and spammed all my contacts, but no-one seems similarly enthusiastic. You can see people who used your link to back the project in this handy IndieGogo referral page.  :Capital Razz: 

But no way we're gonna make the deadline with this speed!

----------


## Redsandro

I backed this project and spammed all my contacts, but no-one seems similarly enthusiastic. You can see people who used your link to back the project in this handy IndieGogo referral page.  :Capital Razz: 

But no way we're gonna make the deadline with this speed!

----------


## Dennis N

*Ubuntu Edge will miss $32m crowdfunding target, say researchers:*

http://www.theguardian.com/technolog...rediction-miss

(Maybe this was already posted. I  looked, but didn't see it.)

----------


## sena-akada

It's a dud obviously. The funding streak has pretty much dried up. It looks like this will hurt Canonical's reputation, and damage their credibility in the mobile space before they even enter it. Sad really, but the bar was set far too high, and the specifications REALLY should have been finalised before seeking funding..

----------


## yJY4YYt

They should have first researched other crowd funded projects and implemented a Perk tiering in line with other projects. Normally you would have an affordable perk , then premium perks that offer bonuses which in the end bring up the average price/unit to the desired amount $780-$800. Example:

$Any -- Donators
$20 – Founder
$50 – T-shirt
$90 – Specially designed case ($20 to make – $70 profit)
$230 – Specially design simple Dock ($60 to make – $170 profit)
$695 – One Ubuntu Edge
$995 – Special edition Edge in polished silver color
$10,000 – One of a kind Perk

This is the win , win method commonly used.  It offers an affordable Edge offering which people will back, It offers people the Docks , Case etc they are asking for, it gets Canonical to their target with the average $/Edge that they need.

The biggest selling point is the fact it can be docked and used as a desktop - yet they don't offer a Dock as a Perk which everyone is asking for.  That's just poor and very disappointing

Also, I know it would have been hard if not impossible to do, but if they could have gotten a carrier to offer the Edge on contract in the US and the UK for ~ $300 as a Perk, it would have romped it in.
Unfortunately the sad fact is that the majority of people buy phones on contract, as the upfront cost is to confronting for them.  It's crazy , as they end up paying more, but that's the way it is.  By not having a Contract offering , the campaign ruled out all of the majority of smart phone buyers in the market who only buy on contract.   Oh well, maybe this will still happen, I see they are talking to carriers as of late.

Also, someone mentioned a pretty good idea in the campaign comments .  Basically they suggested adding a Perk where you pay a $400 deposit now and the remaining amount in November.  I think something like that would be an awesome idea.

----------


## eindgebruiker

> It doesn't specify if other EU citizens have to pay VAT, only UK.
> 
> What matters to us is WHERE the package is shipped from after we've paid. If it ships to me from China I get to pay $200 extra. If it's imported to the UK first (getting the VAT paid with the pledge) and then shipped to me I don't have to pay VAT.


They confirmed to me by email orders to EU countries will be shipped from the UK.

----------


## zdrx4d3

Here's just a render i made yesterday of the ubuntu edge



See it also on my DA http://anthrabox.deviantart.com/art/...ning-390718754

----------


## caersith

There's an AMA session today regarding the Edge.
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comment...nd_ubuntu_for/

----------


## zdrx4d3

Feel free to spread this round...

----------


## GGG83kf

Hahaha this is amazing!

----------


## caersith

@zdrx4d3: I just want to give an advice on the model. I think it's better if you put an Ubuntu/Android UI on the screen. Maybe the animation change between Ubuntu/Android UI as it turn its screen towards us. Also I think it's better if you put the dead line for the project.

----------


## mexlinux

Why aren't links to the campaign on the front pages of all the ubuntu related sites?!?!?!?!?!
askubuntu.com
ubuntuforums.org
canonical.com
kubuntu.org
xubuntu.org
lubuntu.org

etc....

at least o increase PR.!

----------


## EraCoop

I propose this Ubuntu MobilePC Cooperative movement.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2165714

Please see if we can do some thing.

----------


## zdrx4d3

Yeah that would be a better idea. i will probably try it later today.

This means i need to figure out animated textures in maya XP No clue how to do it...

----------


## zdrx4d3

This better?

----------


## zdrx4d3

Small update (rear camera and flash added) and bigger resolution!

----------


## caersith

Guys, if you got some idea for the campaign they make an official thread on reddit.
http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1jqyas

Isn't the logo is too dark? Maybe make it lighter and darkened the screen.

----------


## GGG83kf

Hooray!! We sold the first Enterprise Bundle!!

----------


## polmac1985

Wooohoooo!!
The price has been reduced to $695 thanks to mobile industry backing. It seems they have seen the potential of this campaign and are willing to help to make it achievable.

So now, $695, no limits, for everyone! Spread the word  :Smile:

----------


## caersith

@Moiso: You should include the new price in the thread title. Something like "*Ubuntu Edge Superphone Indiegogo Campaign (Now at $695)"*

----------


## ypBym3P

> @Moiso: You should include the new price in the thread title. Something like "*Ubuntu Edge Superphone Indiegogo Campaign (Now at $695)"*


Yes, this is a good idea!

----------


## GKY6kbA

I contacted the supplier of the HDMI screen used by Victor Palau in his video to tell them that they could be involved. Seems they will discuss it...
Below my mail and their answer...
I also contacted "iiyama.com" doing the same kind of device, with almost the same email. Indeed, their device maybe tactile, which could be good to convert the Edge into a tablet... 
Will see if they answer... 

------------------------
Dear Seb,
Thank you for the information.
We will discuss this opportunity in our internal meeting next week.
Best regards,

Eric Ling
GeChic Corporation
5F-3, No. 138, Zhongming South Road, Taichung City, Taiwan
Tel: 886-4-2320-1270 ext. 264
Fax: 886-4-2256-9859
E-mail: ericling@gechic.com
Website: http://www.gechic.com


----- 原始郵件 -----
日期: 2013年 8月 9日, 星期五, 下午4:06
主旨: On-lap Monitor and Ubuntu edge
收件者: service@gechic.com
> Dear customer service,

> In his video, Victor Palau shows your monitor used with the future Ubuntu For Androïd (http://victorpalau.net/2013/07/26/ub...nce-in-action/). While reading the comments in the different blogs on the subject, it seems that there will be many future users interested in this kind of device, when Ubuntu For Androïd will be available (very soon likely).

> Canonical launched a crowndfunding campaign to help develop their own smartphone that will contain Ubuntu For Android. If this campaign succeed, there will be about 40000 pledgers, like me, interested in your device to plug-in their Ubuntu Edge. 

> I was wondering if your company could give a good deal on the price of your monitor if people have bought the Edge. You could propose this to Canonical (indiegogoinfo@canonical.com) and let a add on the Indiegogo campaign website like "LastPass" already did (http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge).

> You could also pledge for the Enterprise bundle to test the Edge in your company and assure users that your devices would be totally compatible with the Edge.

> I think this would be a good opportunity for your company.

> Best regards.

> Seb

----------


## caersith

Found this link, I think anyone who still has hope should join this to help https://www.thunderclap.it/en/projec...-smartphone-pc

----------


## Aonoa

Today the campaign passed *$10M*, which means we're soon set to break the world record for crowd funding campaigns.

The Ubuntu Edge has an *unlocked bootrom* and we are encouraged to hack/tinker with it.

Yesterday Mark Shuttleworth sent the following message:




> *A message from Mark Shuttleworth*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Thanks  in large part to all of you, the Ubuntu Edge campaign response has been  incredible. In just over three weeks more than 20,000 people have  backed the project, from individuals giving a single dollar right up to  Bloomberg’s fantastic $80,000 contribution. Along the way we’ve broken  crowdfunding records, including the fastest project to hit $2 million  (7hrs 59mins), and the highest ever 24-hour total ($3.45 million). We’re  now on the verge of an even bigger milestone as we approach the  all-time crowdfunding record of $10.27 million.
> 
> Speaking both  personally and for the team, the more time we spend on this project, the  more excited we get about the possibilities of this new class of  device. And as the news has spread we’ve seen industry thought leaders  coming round to the idea that convergence can be a real force, and that  this project represents a new way to underwrite innovation.
> 
> That  led to some significant engagements with suppliers that enabled us to  drop the price below $700, without compromising the specification. And  now that we’ve seen next-generation phones from other major names, we  think the price-performance of the Edge is off the charts -- it offers  real value. We’re even more convinced that it will take a new approach  to unlock the next wave of mobile innovation.
> ...


Everyone who wants one of these phones, pledge! Spread the word!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Go go Power Rangers!




404

----------


## Aonoa



----------


## Aonoa

There is a lot of news being posted today, after they broke Pebble's  kickstarter record. There is also a chance that the deadline may be  extended.

http://wizzardss.com/edge/#news

I think people who wants this smartphone should just plunge in, there is  no loss regardless of what happens. By supporting you're increasing the  chances, and especially if you use a little time to show others what  they can get.

----------


## Aonoa

Stephen Fry ordered one today, and he even tweeted about it.  :Smile: 

Everyone should also join the thunderclap to make people aware of the Ubuntu Edge!

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

Well, I hope Canonical got what they wanted from the campaign... I certainly didn't.


404

----------


## John_McCourt

Epic fail

----------


## whatthefunk

> Well, I hope Canonical got what they wanted from the campaign... I certainly didn't.
> 
> 
> 404


You didnt loose anything either so not really a big deal.

----------


## EraCoop

Mark S and Canonical failed the campaign, 
they could extend the campaign and let community push forward Ubuntu Edge but decide to drop it even though they could extend it.
Here is the answer from Indiegogo to my question if we could extend the campaign for another 30 days.


Johnny, Aug 22 14:58 Hi there,
 Thanks for reaching out. It is  canonical's decision to extend a campaign  on Indiegogo because it is  ultimately the campaign owners decision._ 
We  would have been more than happy to work with canonical if they had  requested it but they didn't'.
_I would suggest speaking with canonical  regarding your concern about the extension. 
Thank you for your understanding, and please let me know if you have any  further questions. Cheers, Johnny Customer Happiness

----------


## tatsujb

Could we PLEASE have some news on what canonical intends to do now? I'd like to know if they're just going to reboot the campaign with just a 12-15M goal (wich would be a darn good idea right about now) or should I just give up?

----------


## whatthefunk

> Could we PLEASE have some news on what canonical intends to do now? I'd like to know if they're just going to reboot the campaign with just a 12-15M goal (wich would be a darn good idea right about now) or should I just give up?


Nobody really knows what they are going to do, but Im pretty sure they wont be doing another crowdfunding campaign anytime soon.  I suggest giving up.

----------


## energy2

I dont know where to post this ...or this will make an impact, but i could not keep myself back from posting this wonderful idea, and personally feel would be awesome if ubuntu and phonebloks combine together to make this innvoative device possible. Here is the youtube link to the innnovative idea Phonebloks ... Do check out guys you'll definetly like it !!!

----------

